# He doesn't want to sleep in my room anymore



## Dantefjante (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My dog (cavalier king charles spaniel), who is soon 6 months old, has always slept with me in my room (in my bed or on my carpet) up until about 3 weeks ago. One morning when I woke up he had wandered off to my parents room (where our 2 other dogs also sleep) and since that he hasn't wanted to sleep in my room anymore, not even for a little while. Before he used to sleep there even when i was gone or came home late at night, but now it seems like he doesn't care anymore. Every time i try to get him to sleep in my room he just sits on my bed/carpet for a while, not wanting to hear anything i say to him, and then he goes to sleep in my parents room.

What could be the cause of this? Does he just like sleeping where all the other dogs/ppl sleep or could it be because my mum is home with him and the other dogs while im at school, so he feels safer sleeping near her? Or is it something I could have done wrong? I've never been mean to him and its almost always I who walk him and teach him new stuff and during daytime, when I'm not at school then, he pretty much follows me around. 

I know this is kind of a stupid question and it shouldn't be a big deal, but unfortunately it is, I miss having him around x) I apologize for my bad English, I'm not a native speaker! 

Thx in advance!


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Try not to take it personally! Some dogs will just have personal preferences that have nothing to do with how you've been treating them/how much time you've spent with them. My dog will always let my dad cuddle her, but I do ALL the work, and she always wants to be free of my arms lol. 

Maybe you're right - maybe it's because your mom is home all day with the dog + the other dogs are sleeping there as well. As there are multiple family members in that bedroom, he could prefer sleeping with the majority of his family. If you want him to sleep with you, I guess you could just close the door, but in the end, it may make him feel safer there.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sure you did not do anything wrong. He probably likes sleeping where the other dogs sleep, or maybe your parents wake up earlier and he likes to go outside then, or maybe that room is cooler and he doesn't like a warm room. Or there could be anything in a dog's head. 
Sometimes they change back and forth where they like to sleep. My dog used to prefer to sleep on my bed. Then he liked to sleep on the living room couch. Now he likes to sleep on a dog bed on the floor in my bedroom. When it is cold, he likes a warmer room. When it is too hot, he sleep near an air conditioning vent or on the cool wood floor. 
You might let him choose the sleeping place some nights and other nights shut your door (but let him choose where to sleep in the room), that will help him get used to sleeping in different places.


----------



## Jenngun (Oct 15, 2013)

My dog does the same.. Shes a 3 year old dachshound, and she used to sleep in my bed every night. i am the one who feeds her, take her on long walks and i pet her alot. but lately she refuses to sleep in my bed, she sleeps with my younger brother. And he never walk her or gives her food. She is my dog and i take care of her but she still wont sleep with me.


----------



## pj530i (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you snore or kick in your sleep? 

Maybe it's just quieter in the other room


----------



## Jenngun (Oct 15, 2013)

No, i sometimes talk in my sleep, but i have always done that, and i hasnt been a problem before..


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

My dog literally wraps his head around my head (sort of like a helmet) in the middle of the night every night, it's cute but not when I haven't gotten a full night of sleep since I adopted him around 10 months ago! Plus he is pushing 70 pounds now and has a tendency to step on my face in the process. I feel bad pushing him off of the bed though.


----------

